# HELP!!!! (overheated)



## elpatron_jrz (Jun 13, 2013)

Ileft my babies out to get some sun andwen I went to check en out they were all foaming from there mouth are they going to be okey!!!! Im scared!!!!! This sucks I dint know that would happen. Did they over heat!?....thank you guy


----------



## jax7271 (Jun 13, 2013)

*HELP!!!!*

You should get them into a soak, not too warm ASAP
Others with more experience will soon come in to help you.....


----------



## jjsull33 (Jun 13, 2013)

*RE: HELP!!!!*

That does sound like over heating, did they have a place to go to escape the heat while outside?


----------



## mctlong (Jun 13, 2013)

*RE: HELP!!!!*

Yes, they have overheated. DO NOT PLACE THEM IN COOL OR COLD WATER. This can lead to shock, Place them in a shady spot and let them cool down slowly. You can provide some drinking water.

How long ago did this happen and what are they doing now? Have you called your vet yet? If not, this would be a good time to do so.


----------



## Flash2013 (Jun 13, 2013)

*HELP!!!!*

That happened to me the other day with my Flash. I was so upset that I could have hurt my lil man. He was only outside for about 15 minutes....bringing him indoors and praying over him soothed the situation AND my guy. He is completely fine now. Lesson learned but I still feel horrible for my ignorance. I hope all works out for your babies. 


Sent from my iPad using TortForum mobile app
[TURTLE][GREEN HEART]


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jun 13, 2013)

One of mine got stuck under a rubbermade tub on an extremely hot day (over 100). It was awful finding him that way! I rushed him to the vet and she gave him IV fluids and then we soaked him in tepid water for quite a while. I continued to give him fluids and soaks daily and fed him iceberg (for the water content) until he gained back his strength. He could barely move for about a week but soon he was back to normal. Good luck with yours and let us know how he's doing.


----------



## elpatron_jrz (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for all ur guys adive my babies seem okey there starting to act themselfs again wooohoooo!!! That was close one i learned my lesson never again !! thanks again

Sent from my LG-MS695 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 14, 2013)

Yes, your guys were overheated. Tortoises don't sweat like we do; they don't need to. However, when they get too hot, they drool so their saliva will evaporate and cool the body, much like sweat does. This leads to foaming at the mouth. Reptiles can easily overheat, so although they do like to bask in direct sunlight for a short while, most of the time they stay in the shade.

Sounds like they lucked out this time, and I'm glad you learned your lesson. Watch their behavior to make sure they are back to normal. If this ever does happen again, immediately move them to the shade, and then provide a tepid bath.


----------

